# Bikerinnen in Lüneburg gesucht



## Deleted 61625 (27. Mai 2012)

Hi, 

ich suche Mountainbikerinnen in Lüneburg, die Lust auf regelmäßige Touren "vor der Haustür" haben. Gibt's euch? Bitte melden 

Ich möchte nach einiger Zeit MTB-Abstinenz wieder aktiv werden - notfalls alleine, aber liebe im Team...

Grüße von der Enzianbikerin


----------



## iglg (28. Mai 2012)

mit der regelmäßigkeit haben wir lüneburger biker das irgendwie nicht so.

die gruppe mit der größten stetigkeit fährt mittwochs ab 1900 für 2 bis 3 stunden. das sind zwischen 3 und 10 fahrer, alter zwischen 20 und 55. 

man trifft zwar häufig biker in den wäldern, aber die kommen irgendwie nicht zusammen

ansonsten hier öfter posten. jörg und und ich fahren zum beispiel gleich in die harburger berge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 61625 (29. Mai 2012)

Vielen Dank! Von der Mittwochsgruppe habe ich schon gehört. Wenn wir von der gleichen Gruppe sprechen, ist die nicht unbedingt anfängertauglich bzw. wiedereinsteigertauglich, kann das sein?


----------



## Deleted 61625 (29. Mai 2012)

iglg schrieb:


> mit der regelmäßigkeit haben wir lüneburger biker das irgendwie nicht so.
> 
> die gruppe mit der größten stetigkeit fährt mittwochs ab 1900 für 2 bis 3 stunden. das sind zwischen 3 und 10 fahrer, alter zwischen 20 und 55.
> 
> ...




PS: Und vor 19.30 Uhr schaffe ich es leider ohnehin nicht... Aber vielen Dank für dein schnelles Feedback


----------



## Deleted 61625 (5. Juni 2012)

Hat vielleicht jemand Tipps, in welchen Ecken man in Lüneburg biken kann (ohne extra Anfahrt mit dem Auto)? Meine Dankbarkeit wird euch ewig verfolgen


----------



## 4Olli (7. Juni 2012)

Meld Dich mal bei der IG Lüneburger Heide - da wird Dir gern geholfen 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?cat=1


----------



## lanman75 (8. Juni 2012)

genau....

die IG Lüneburger Heide ist der richtige Ort

- Streckentipps (Hot Spot Karte)
- Veranstaltungen
- Gemeinsame Touren
- Infos

Grüsse
Lanman


----------



## Deleted 61625 (8. Juni 2012)

Ah, da verstecken sich also die Lüneburger Biker. Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## hdrko (21. Juni 2012)

Hallo Enzianbikerin,
bei mir ist die MTB-Leidenschaft noch recht frisch und ich bin auch noch per Cross-Bike unterwegs (MTB wird aber kurzfristig geordert).
Ich tu mich noch etwas schwer hier spannende Trails zu finden und würde mich auch über Mitstreiter freuen...
Lass uns gern mal zusammen lostouren - entweder spontan abends nach 19 Uhr oder am WE auch mal ausgedehnter...

Viele Grüße
Hannah


----------



## 4Olli (21. Juni 2012)

Hallo Hannah,

auch Du bist herzlich eingeladen, Dich unter dem obigen Link mal zu melden bzw Dich dort anzumelden - wir machen diesen Sonntag eine schöne Tour von Uelzen aus - Enzianbikerin ist auch dabei 

Grüße
Olli


----------



## hdrko (21. Juni 2012)

Hallo Olli,

klasse, danke für den Tipp. Hatte in meiner Ansicht vorhin nur das Ursprungsposting. Eure Antworten und der Link waren noch nicht sichtbar. Mitgliedschaft ist erbeten  Vielleicht klappt es ja gleich Sonntag...

Viele Grüße
Hannah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Olli (21. Juni 2012)




----------



## Deleted 61625 (22. Juni 2012)

Hallo Hannah, 

auch hier nochmal ein herzliches Willkommen. Wäre ja toll, wenn du am Sonntag mitkommst... 

@Olli: Danke, dass du uns hier alle so zuverlässig abholst


----------



## LoloRider (22. Oktober 2012)

Aloha aus Wendisch Evern,

ich würde mich auch über Tourentipps in der Lüneburger Heide,
bzw. über eine Freischaltung freuen 

Gruß LoloRider

P.S. Evtl kann Man(n) und Frau ja mal zusammen fahren !?!?!




lanman75 schrieb:


> genau....
> 
> die IG Lüneburger Heide ist der richtige Ort
> 
> ...


----------

